# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Spindle japan 1.5-2.2kw -shin-oh 933B .

## Nam CNC

Dạo này buôn bán ế ẩm mà còn bị cạnh tranh quá nên em không thèm bán nữa , mà không bán các bác buồn thôi hôm nay em đem cái sờ pín độc địa ra bán .... nói trước giá cao vút cho các bác đở sốc luôn vậy.


         Shin-oh 933B , 1.5-2.2Kw

--- 3 pha 200V , 300Hz , 6000-18000rpm max , đã test với tôc độ 24000rpm luôn.
--- Gá dao đến 16mm
--- Đầy đủ collet japan đi theo, 6-8-10-12-16.
--- Giải nhiệt gió
--- Full body bằng gang và sắt , thoải mái phay sắt.
--- 3 bạc 7xxx ---- phía đầu 7206C P4 NSK , 7006C P4 NSK , phía đuôi 7004 C P4 FAG germany , mấy bạc này em thay thế 
--- Hàng refurbished by Nam CNC , đã test lên đủ tốc độ 18000rpm , không bò sàn , không rung
--- runout <0.01mm tại miệng côn... đúng theo tiêu chuẩn nhà sản xuất    collet.pdf
--- Có 1 khuyết điểm bé tẹo em cũng nói trước luôn , do đi từ japan về dằn sóc quá nắp quạt gió bị nứt 1 đoạn nhưng chẳng ảnh hưởng gì ngoài vẻ thẩm mỹ , do vết nứt nằm phía dưới nên chụp hình không được.

















        kích thước nhỏ gọn thôi , công suất vừa đủ , nhưng sức mạnh và độ trâu bò thì ngay cả mấy em ăn kim loại của china cũng khó sánh bằng à.

      Hàng hiếm mua được rất vui , bán hay không bán được em không quan tâm, cứ để đó xài hay chờ đợi dân chơi tới rước đi.

      Giá 12tr bao ship thường.

thêm 1 kinh nghiệm thực tế , tốc độ 18000rpm rất tiện dụng cho phay nhôm , đồng hay gỗ , tốc độ này dư sức điêu khắc nhé, theo catalogue thì 6000rpm em nó vẫn hoạt động tốt , với dao 6mm ăn sắt 0.2-0.5 mm dễ dàng nha... với kết cấu 3 bạc 7xxx như thế thoải mái cho các bác ăn sắt.

Nam 0908415648

----------


## CBNN

cục sắt chặn cữa mà sao bữa ni nhìn long lanh  thế anh ! :Wink:  12 củ mà đem chặn cửa .... chảnh ghê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, đây là con nhỏ hả? Còn con khủng long đâu ùi?  :Smile: )

----------


## ahdvip

bác nào làm máy phay nhôm thì hốt em này về chạy là phê luôn ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

chặn cửa nhà tui thì báu vật nhà người khác à , heheh cảm ơn các chiến hữu chém gió giúp em ,giá cao ít anh em nào rớ tới nhưng nó đáng giá , cực ngon trong các dòng collet của shin-oh , mà giá cao thế thì các chiến hữu mừng đi vì ít nhất không ai dám mua thì các chiến hữu có cơ hội trãi nghiệm như cha WW và cha ahdvip nè.heheheh

----------


## solero

Trình sơn còn kém quá. Sơn thế này khó bán lắm lão ơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

sơn đẹp quá người ta nói tui mông má quá rồi phán hàng TQ sao ??? tui đăng bán vậy đó chứ có muốn nó đi đâu hehehehe

----------


## terminaterx300

hàng đệp đệp

----------


## solero

Sờ phín đẹp nhưng giá không đẹp

----------


## ít nói

cài đầu collect nó là nhỉ . có lắp tầu vô đc ko cụ Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

collet này là hàng của japan , tiêu chuẩn hãng NT tools , nên TQ là ER không lắp được.


Còn cha Solero kia , hàng chỉ ngon với người có nhu cầu và biết giá trị, bác muốn đưa em nó về dinh thì cứ mạnh dạn đưa ra giá, chứ văn hoá VN cho trả giá mà, nhưng với cách bán hàng của em thì ghét trả giá , em chỉ giảm giá với mức độ thân thiết của chiến hữu thôi , còn người lạ em không quan tâm , mua đi rồi thành chiến hữu tính sau.

----------


## ít nói

solero có tâm sự qua FB rằng rất muốn mua nhưng e cái giá. ừ sao ko mạnh dạn mà hỏi nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng chảy nước miếng nhưng về cơ khí chắc ko đủ trình chơi em này

----------


## Nam CNC

biết tính em thì rất dễ chịu , em ghét mấy cha e ấp , em thẹn như con gái lắm , có nhu cầu thì cứ phang , đôi lúc em nổi hứng bán giá ngạc nhiên sao , mà nói trước giá mềm mềm thì cha ppgas gần nhà quá hốt đó, ổng đặt hàng rồi. Còn nếu chú chịu chơi tui tháo cái spindle 2.2-3.7kw giống như em này chỉ tội mạnh hơn thôi về làm mới lại bán cho chú solero chơi ....

----------


## solero

> solero có tâm sự qua FB rằng rất muốn mua nhưng e cái giá. ừ sao ko mạnh dạn mà hỏi nhỉ


Ôi vãi lúa. Trình bịa chuyện sắp lên thánh rồi đấy.

----------


## solero

> biết tính em thì rất dễ chịu , em ghét mấy cha e ấp , em thẹn như con gái lắm , có nhu cầu thì cứ phang , đôi lúc em nổi hứng bán giá ngạc nhiên sao , mà nói trước giá mềm mềm thì cha ppgas gần nhà quá hốt đó, ổng đặt hàng rồi. Còn nếu chú chịu chơi tui tháo cái spindle 2.2-3.7kw giống như em này chỉ tội mạnh hơn thôi về làm mới lại bán cho chú solero chơi ....


Có người nhắc tên giật mình thon thót. Dưng mờ trình gà của em chưa tới được mức đó. Quang cục gạch để đặt chỗ đã, biết đầu 5-10 năm nữa lại cần

----------


## Tuấn

Em có con sờ pín màu vàng, chửn hơn nhiều  :Smile:  em mà show lên con này khóc tiếng mán với con của em he he :P

----------


## Nam CNC

con vàng đó còn 2 con ham hố nữa không anh .... dám giỡn với Nam sờ pín hả , còn mấy em nữa chưa thèm bán.

----------


## Tuấn

> con vàng đó còn 2 con ham hố nữa không anh .... dám giỡn với Nam sờ pín hả , còn mấy em nữa chưa thèm bán.


Để em làm xong con máy phay, em lắp lên cho sếp tiếc chơi  :Smile:  giúp em nốt vụ ray trục X đi sếp ơi, không là em lăn ra em ăn vạ đấy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Sếp quen em là số sếp khổ roài  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái ông bán hàng lười quá không kiểm tra cho em số lượng gì cả , nên chưa báo cho em số lượng chính xác , để em hối lão ấy mới được.

----------


## anhcos

Con sờ pín đẹp quá, hy vọng không ai mua... biết đâu mai mốt đến lượt mình. he he.

----------


## vanlam1102

con này có giống con màu xanh lá của a occutit ko a Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

to hơn 1 xíu nhưng ngon hơn nhiều ehhehehe .... À anh để lại cây nhôm cho em đó , khi nào rãnh qua cân kg chơi , 60K/1kg nhé.

Spindle thì ai tự nhận chiến hữu và quan tâm thì ghé em chơi nhé , biết đâu bứng em nó đi nhanh lắm , anh PPGAS đứng đầu tiên nhé , anh không tới mất phần đó.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## ppgas

> to hơn 1 xíu nhưng ngon hơn nhiều ehhehehe .... À anh để lại cây nhôm cho em đó , khi nào rãnh qua cân kg chơi , 60K/1kg nhé.
> 
> Spindle thì ai tự nhận chiến hữu và quan tâm thì ghé em chơi nhé , biết đâu bứng em nó đi nhanh lắm , anh PPGAS đứng đầu tiên nhé , anh không tới mất phần đó.


Cảm ơn hàng xóm tốt  :Smile: . Đang ở bên kia biên giới nên chưa qua được. 
Gái ngon thì ai chẳng thèm :Smile:  nhưng gửi cho cái giá "chiến hữu" vào inbox, được thì xúc luôn. Nam cho luôn cái trong lượng và khoảng cách 4 lỗ (đường kính lỗ luôn nhé ) cuối tuần về. Thanks.

----------


## vanlam1102

> to hơn 1 xíu nhưng ngon hơn nhiều ehhehehe .... À anh để lại cây nhôm cho em đó , khi nào rãnh qua cân kg chơi , 60K/1kg nhé.
> 
> Spindle thì ai tự nhận chiến hữu và quan tâm thì ghé em chơi nhé , biết đâu bứng em nó đi nhanh lắm , anh PPGAS đứng đầu tiên nhé , anh không tới mất phần đó.


dạ. e cám ơn a nhiều nhé. có gì thứ 5 này e chạy wa a. hy vọng tới lúc e gom đủ tiền ko ai hốt e spindle ^^.

----------

